# Russian Street Cats



## iLexxx (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello, pet-forum-people!

Im an amateur photographer from Russia and I love to photograph street cats in my small town. I posting all photos in my blog Russian Cats Pictures. I want to share with you my favorite photos. Go fasting for one day. If you will like it  welcome to my all-social-compatible blog!

I hope youll enjoy 

First slice:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Lovely picture..._


----------



## iLexxx (Mar 29, 2010)

mezzer said:


> _Lovely picture..._


Here the second one 










Visit my blog for more!!! ​


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow great pictures, what lovely cats,


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous,they look well cared for actually! Nice pics,thank you for sharing them with us!


Izzie


----------



## iLexxx (Mar 29, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> They are gorgeous,they look well cared for actually! Nice pics,thank you for sharing them with us!


No, Izzie, theyre actually living at street. I agree, the first one is a bit cleanly, but other his brother and sister (the second one) are more true-street-like-cat



colliemerles said:


> wow great pictures, what lovely cats,





Izzie999 said:


> Nice pics,thank you for sharing them with us!


Thanx, to all of you, guys! Im very happy about you like it!!!

More:










And dont forget visit my blog and became a readers!​


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely cats & great pics  its such a shame they are homeless


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics


----------



## iLexxx (Mar 29, 2010)

big_bear said:


> great pics





Dally Banjo said:


> Lovely cats & great pics  its such a shame they are homeless


Thank you, guys! Its a really great injustice that these lovely cute kittens are homeless :frown:

Heres for some change happy domestic cat:









​


----------



## iLexxx (Mar 29, 2010)

*Good news everyone!*

Now you can follow "Russian Cats Pictures" on twitter! Stay up to date and don't miss any post!

*And one more thing:* today I want to share with you, Pet Forum people, some comments-discussion from my blog, which raises the issue of stray cats and society's attitude towards this issue.



> *violinmuffin*
> 
> Are there many street cats in Russia? In Australia we don't have any, because they get taken away...
> 
> ...


Anybody want to join the discussion and express your thoughts? And whether this debate is that to move it to a separate topic?

*Here some theme of discussion:*


----------

